# Atmos/DtsX speaker suggestion for vaulted ceiling



## dragoncreator

Looking to upgrade my Yamaha receiver to one that has Atmos and Dts:X capabilities, and am looking for ceiling speaker suggestions. Currently running SVS speakers and a THT sub in a 7.1 setup throughout the room. I want to add 4 speakers that will compliment my existing speakers, but with a vaulted ceiling, I am not sure what I should be looking at as possible solutions.


----------



## willis7469

Ideally you'll want something that's voiced similar to your SVS speakers. They may or may not know of some off hand. From what I know of atmos playback, the bandwidth is limited so don't worry about getting speakers with deep extension. I would still look at something with a larger bass driver for the sake of dynamics and output. For example, a speaker with a 4" driver will still play atmos material, but with an 8" driver you'll have much more output capability. Does it matter that much? That depends on how loud you listen. And since you have a vaulted ceiling, they'll be farther away, so in the end it will be a factor. Fwiw, I used a pair of Polk rc85i in a room of my house. They were affordable, have aimable tweeters, install easily, and are paintable. Still available. 
[ame]https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00005T3C8/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1454971258&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=polk+rc85i[/ame]
How high is the vault?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragoncreator

The ceiling height one side of the room starts at about 8' and rises to 11-12' on the other side (left to right as you are seated watching the screen).


----------



## NBPk402

dragoncreator said:


> The ceiling height one side of the room starts at about 8' and rises to 11-12' on the other side (left to right as you are seated watching the screen).


You could make brackets to hold each speaker the same distance from the floor (brackets will be different since the distances will be different).


----------



## willis7469

ellisr63 said:


> You could make brackets to hold each speaker the same distance from the floor (brackets will be different since the distances will be different).



A gimbal bracket would be easy.( but maybe not attractive lol) I would have to go in ceiling for my application too. Coincidentally I have a vault that goes from 9'-12'. I think setting level and distance in the processor would take care of the offset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402

willis7469 said:


> A gimbal bracket would be easy.( but maybe not attractive lol) I would have to go in ceiling for my application too. Coincidentally I have a vault that goes from 9'-12'. I think setting level and distance in the processor would take care of the offset.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We made a bracket that was hinged when we mounted our ceiling speakers (which had a 25 degree angle built in). Now our speakers are parallel to the floor. 





We just cut spacers out of aluminum pipe, and ran the appropriate length screws through them.


----------



## NBPk402

I am not sure how angled speakers will work for Atmos channels... I believe they are supposed to fire directly down, and not at an angle. If you are going to go with in ceiling...you might want to try out a box that the speaker would go inside of, and paint and texture it to match your ceiling.


----------



## willis7469

ellisr63 said:


> I am not sure how angled speakers will work for Atmos channels... I believe they are supposed to fire directly down, and not at an angle. If you are going to go with in ceiling...you might want to try out a box that the speaker would go inside of, and paint and texture it to match your ceiling.



I believe they should fire face down parallel as well. It wouldn't be hard to frame out a box for IC speakers either like you said. However, in my living room space, that's not gonna cut it.(WAF alert!) (Although I'm usually the one thumbing my nose at practicality for performance). That was why I linked IC speakers with aimable tweeters. It's something I've read can be a suitable work around. I loath I/W or I/C speakers but for me, this would be a time could make a case for them. Also, being around 8' above the LP should help localization issues. Maybe? :don't know: I haven't even heard an atmos demo, so this is all conjecture on my part, going off of past experience. 
This was my gimbal bracket idea for a conventional speaker. It would allow parallel mounting too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402

willis7469 said:


> I believe they should fire face down parallel as well. It wouldn't be hard to frame out a box for IC speakers either like you said. However, in my living room space, that's not gonna cut it.(WAF alert!) (Although I'm usually the one thumbing my nose at practicality for performance). That was why I linked IC speakers with aimable tweeters. It's something I've read can be a suitable work around. I loath I/W or I/C speakers but for me, this would be a time could make a case for them. Also, being around 8' above the LP should help localization issues. Maybe? :don't know: I haven't even heard an atmos demo, so this is all conjecture on my part, going off of past experience.
> This was my gimbal bracket idea for a conventional speaker. It would allow parallel mounting too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so lucky that I don't have to deal with WAF factors. My wife and I agreed as to what rooms were each of ours, and we can do whatever we want with the rooms.


----------



## willis7469

Someday! I have two other rooms actually. One is full of drums and guitars,and various equipment. The other has my hot rod, and other garage junk. Plus my living room does has 7.3 in it, so I can't complain a lot. Someday I will have a dedicated room. Till then... (Btw, the Yamaha still sounds great. Thanks!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402

willis7469 said:


> Someday! I have two other rooms actually. One is full of drums and guitars,and various equipment. The other has my hot rod, and other garage junk. Plus my living room does has 7.3 in it, so I can't complain a lot. Someday I will have a dedicated room. Till then... (Btw, the Yamaha still sounds great. Thanks!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes i regret selling them, but if I hadn't run out of space I would still have them for sure, as they are great amps!


----------

